# Active Charcotabs working for me.



## Markoz (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm new here.

I've been suffering IBS(D) since 2006. Nothing has worked. I've had the camera crews explore everywhere

and no issue with my bowel. I've tried warm lemon juice with Probiotics, IBS support pills, heartburn tablets.

I travel 4hrs to work each day and this condition got tot he point where I thought I had to quit my job, leave my family

and just find a place where i could be alone in my suffering.

Recently I read online about people having good results with Active Charcotabs from their local chemist.

I've been on 3 to 4 day for 2 weeks now and my IBS has subsided to the point where I have hope.

Has anyone else tried them? I now take Probiotics, 2 immodium a day with the Charcotabs.

I have not had a serious IBS attack since day 3 into using them. My stomach has been heavily bloated for years,

yet it is now subsiding and is not rock hard anymore. I managed to go tot he gym for the first time in ages!

Just wondering if anybody else is having good results using Active Charcoal ?

Cheers.

mark.


----------

